# Firefox 35 does not start



## inux (Jan 8, 2010)

I do not understand why when I install firefox35-i18n tells me that the program is installed, but I do not see the icon on gnome


----------



## Beastie (Jan 8, 2010)

Try executing it (Firefox). If it's really installed, just create the icon yourself.
Should your computer always be mothering and babysitting you?


----------



## dennylin93 (Jan 9, 2010)

inux said:
			
		

> I do not understand why when I install firefox35-i18n tells me that the program is installed, but I do not see the icon on gnome



You've installed the wrong port. www/firefox35-i18n is just language support. For the actual browser, you have to install www/firefox35.


----------



## inux (Jan 9, 2010)

Now I installed it I installed firefox35 that in Italian does not work very badly, I used:
pkg_add firefox35 and everything works thanks.


----------

